# Bounty Hunter Central



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 21, 2006)

Lonewolf is a genius - he thought, "Why doesn't TBT have a bounty list for MP:H?"
So, here it is.  

Every so often, the list will be updated.  Every time you defeat someone on the bounty list, you receive soem forum bells.
If someone keeps beating people on the bounty list, then it's time for them to join the list.  Likewise, if someone's too weak to stay on the list, they'll be booted.

<big><big><big><big>
THE BOUNTY LIST</big></big>
<big><big><big><big>MEMBER - # OF BELLS FOR DEFEAT</big></big></big></big><big><big>
<big><big><big>BULERIAS - 100 BELLS
GLACTOR - 70 BELLS
POKEFAB - 40 BELLS
SMART_TECH_DRAGON - 25 BELLS
ODDCRAZYME - 25 BELLS
DARTHGOHAN 25 BELLS</big>
***MORE TO BE ADDED***


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 21, 2006)

i don't have the game yet


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2006)

You may add me to the bounty list. I just got it.    
^_^


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 21, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> i don't have the game yet


 oh - i thought you posted that you did.


----------



## Micah (Mar 22, 2006)

We should bet Forum Bells on these bounties!


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 22, 2006)

Ah, want to kill me, eh?  You'll have trouble with mah Weavel skillls.


----------



## Glactor (Mar 22, 2006)

All yall bring it!


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 22, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Ah, want to kill me, eh?  You'll have trouble with mah Weavel skillls.


 Bul, how far are you in the game already?!?


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 22, 2006)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I unlocked all hunters by killing them on Wi-Fi, I'm only on the first planet in singleplayer.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 22, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nope    			 i'll have it friday, you can add me then.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 22, 2006)

I'am glad you guys like my idea   
^_^


----------



## Glactor (Mar 22, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Ah, want to kill me, eh? You'll have trouble with mah Weavel skillls.


Your skills didn't seem to sharp to me and I believe I get some bells.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 22, 2006)

Glactor said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Ah, want to kill me, eh?


----------



## Glactor (Mar 22, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Glactor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup in battle one on one.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 22, 2006)

Glactor said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 23, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Glactor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hold up a minute... We had two matches, one Capture, the other Survival.  I won the first, he won the second.


----------



## Glactor (Mar 23, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah I beat you and thats all I have to do to get the bells.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Glactor said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok, you can add me again     
but i will eventually have to get a new fc/wifi ID... i will post the story in the DS board later.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2006)

Oh, yeah; I beat Bulerias in one match... 3-0.

Does that mean I win?


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 24, 2006)

POKEFAB said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah; I beat Bulerias in one match... 3-0.
> 
> Does that mean I win?


 Yar.   
-_-


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> POKEFAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oo-rah.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 25, 2006)

Hey, who put a Bounty on my head?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 25, 2006)

POKEFAB said:
			
		

> Hey, who put a Bounty on my head?


 Sorry, that's my fault.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 25, 2006)

Curse you, DarthGohan1. I've already destroyed your brother; would you like to be next?


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 25, 2006)

I beat pokefab once, do i get anything?

(sorry pokefab    			 )


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh yeah, you did when I tried Weavel for the first time.. But that doesn't count..


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 25, 2006)

POKEFAB said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, you did when I tried Weavel for the first time.. But that doesn't count..


 But that was my first time using trace     			   so it was even   :yes:


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 25, 2006)

I summon... COUNTER-EXCUSE!

My cat kept rubbing against me...     

Give him his 70 Bells.


----------



## Glactor (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah I beat pokefab to, and pokefab sorry I wasn't playin at my usual pace I was just kinda out of it that night I'll make up for it later.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 25, 2006)

Alright; I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Ok...i beat pokefab too...
his reward is going down after you guys get paid.


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 25, 2006)

Bul is next on my list.

too bad the only time i beat him out of a million matches was when pokefab came first, i came second and bul came 3rd    
-_-


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 25, 2006)

And besides, TwilightKing, I was using Weavel, and I was kinda experimenting on how to best use his half-turret against the Shock Coil.  Didn't work as planned.     

But yeah, if _I_ got Bells for the times I beat the people on this list, I'd be a millionare... Well, not really, but awfully close.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh yeah, and I increased Glactor's price by 15 Bells; he's really good, he beat me once, but he would've twice if he knew we were playing a Capture match.


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 25, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> And besides, TwilightKing, I was using Weavel, and I was kinda experimenting on how to best use his half-turret against the Shock Coil.  Didn't work as planned.
> 
> But yeah, if _I_ got Bells for the times I beat the people on this list, I'd be a millionare... Well, not really, but awfully close.


 i know. it was still a half decent match though


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 25, 2006)

I agree with that decision.

But, I like having Bulerias on my Friends List; he's great competition for me!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh yeah, today I think I beat PKMNMaster Samus at least 5 times.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 25, 2006)

POKEFAB said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, today I think I beat PKMNMaster Samus at least 5 times.


 Shows in his 0-12 record... >_>;


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 25, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> POKEFAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lawl, now I just beat him another 2 times.     

Yes! I am responsible for half of his losess.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 25, 2006)

I beat POKEFAB once... but he beat me like 3 times so


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 25, 2006)

Okay, me and DarthGohan1 had that rematch; this time with no boundaries; we could both Alt, and I of course, won.

I think the final score was 4(?)-0.

Anyway, I'll collect my 25 Bells..


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 25, 2006)

It was 3-0 actually...
That 2nd kill was cheap...
199 damage in 2 hits?!?!?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 25, 2006)

Yep; 6 LockJaws? Your dead.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 26, 2006)

Everyone, Lone_Wolf isn't half-bad either..

It's either that or I need to train harder in Sylux vs Sylux.. It was tied.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 26, 2006)

POKEFAB said:
			
		

> Everyone, Lone_Wolf isn't half-bad either..
> 
> It's either that or I need to train harder in Sylux vs Sylux.. It was tied.


    			 I just got the game 2day.Well the creator should be good though


----------



## Tyler (Mar 26, 2006)

Why was my name taken off?

Anyway I beat Darth 2-2.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 26, 2006)

Eh, Darth, I've beaten you and your brother a bunch of times. You can add me to the bounty list, I feel like a good hunter. And, if you want some matches to count, I'll be waiting.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 26, 2006)

Okay, why is Glactor's Bounty only at 35 Bells? Tack another 100 on there, please; he is WAY to good; I have no idea why he isn't on the top ten yet.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 26, 2006)

Oh boy, I'm wanted. Well, what better way to get better than to have the opponents come to you?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 26, 2006)

Just beat Smart.. I'd like my reward..


----------



## Glactor (Mar 26, 2006)

Yeah I just beat smart tech to and Pokefab twice.


----------

